

How We Track Our App Reviews, And Why You Should Too - filterstu
http://discovr.info/2012/07/how-we-track-our-app-reviews-and-why-you-should-too/

======
buddydvd
You can track reviews for an iOS app by subscribing to its rss feed.

    
    
        http://itunes.apple.com/us/rss/customerreviews/id=[your_apps_apple_id]/sortBy=mostRecent/xml
    

For example, here's the RSS feed URL for the Facebook app.

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/rss/customerreviews/id=284882215/...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/rss/customerreviews/id=284882215/sortBy=mostRecent/xml)

~~~
joshaidan
This is what I do!

------
sumukh1
While there are some tools and apps that do this (AppSalesMobile), it is
important to gain and then read those reviews. Good or Bad, ratings/reviews
drive sales

There are some pretty spammy ways of getting reviews. Popup an alert that says
"Show us some love" which redirects to the app store review page and "leave
feedback" which sends an email to developers. (I think that article was on HN
a while back)

------
orta
This is a really good tool, I wouldn't be surprised to see some of the big
analytics tool taking this idea. Signed up and looking forwards to getting any
new reviews.

I'm also impressed that I can specific reviews per region, it might be nice to
off an "all regions" option at some point.

~~~
filterstu
Thought that might be confusing, you'll get reviews from all regions. The
country on the search is just to specify what store to search. That was added
because someone had an app only in Australia and it was searching the US store
and hence not finding it.

Will try and clear it up.

------
minouye
This looks like it would be great for competitive research as well. I just
created a digest of 10 apps or so that I want to keep tabs on. I'll probably
eventually go back to iTunes Reviews RSS/Google Reader but getting an email
digest will be personally helpful in the short term. Thanks!

------
espinchi
That is quite neat. Asking for a review after a few usages is definitely a
good idea.

Does anyone know some similar tool for reviews in the Android (ehem, Play)
market?

~~~
hk_kh
I use this lib <http://code.google.com/p/android-market-api-php> to retrieve
reviews and show them on the app site.

It's a little tricky, though

